

Show HN: Starter project for creating Desktop apps with Atom Shell - xpaulbettsx
https://github.com/atom/atom-shell-starter

======
chatmasta
I played with Atom shell over the summer (i.e., I installed it and launched a
sample app). It seems pretty cool.

It seems like atom shell is a great way to take a nodejs backend + js frontend
web app and package it into a single desktop executable.

Can anyone more experienced with cross platform development comment on the
pros/cons of using atom shell? What are some good alternatives? Qt + Qtscript?
Or Qt + JS Bindings? I'd like to see a discussion on the options for apps like
these.

~~~
teleclimber
I've been looking into this too. There is the Chromium Embedded Framework (on
which atom-shell is based, and brackets-shell too for that matter), and a few
others.

[https://code.google.com/p/chromiumembedded/](https://code.google.com/p/chromiumembedded/)

Huh, apparently CEF is used in: Spotify, Evernote, Rdio, Github for Windows,
Google Web Designer, and Macaw.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_Embedded_Framework#App...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_Embedded_Framework#Applications_using_CEF)

This article is a bit outdated but gives some hints on where to search next:
[http://clintberry.com/2013/html5-apps-
desktop-2013/](http://clintberry.com/2013/html5-apps-desktop-2013/)

